# Cefelaxin (anti-biotic)



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there

How safe is it to take Cefalaxin in the 1st trimester? The dosage is 125mg each evening as a propholaxis treatment (sorry about the spelling) for a long term UTI.

I have read that rats babies are born OK but obviously this isn't a human baby!! Am very worried now

Thanks xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Safe to take in pregnancy.

Maz x


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you x


----------

